# ORV sticker ?



## wyle_e_coyote (Aug 13, 2004)

Do I need an ORV sticker on my truck to drive two tracks and fire trails while hunting? I will be driving allot of 2 tracks grouse hunting this year. Not sure what is considered OFF road.
Thanks


----------



## tedshunter (Dec 27, 2004)

Maybe Boehr can comment on this,I never had one. I think as long as you don't go off the beaten path you will be ok.


----------



## yippy (Dec 22, 2004)

Ive got a ticket for it. I think they look the other way most of the time if your not on a quad or bike. Mine was while driving my truck on state land late november a couple years ago. The officer had pulled me over several times before and was on a first name basis with me. 
Bought a new truck and havn't been botherd since.:lol: 



Mike


----------



## wyle_e_coyote (Aug 13, 2004)

Boehr?
Just want to be leagel, Maybe I'll just buy one to be safe.


----------



## Elk Guide (Dec 19, 2000)

Hi guys.......here is what i have found out from my elk guiding .....If the road says seasonal you can drive it with a licensed vehicle or an ATV ...If says ATV use that means just that ATV only except in the elk area if a ATV can use it so can a horse how ever if it says horses and no atv sign then atvs can't use it.....Any where in the pigeon river area it must say you can drive it with a seasonal sign or an ATV sign or dont do it....North of Atlanta you can drive two tracks with a licensed vehicle as long as the trail doesn't say ATV only......east of M33 there are no ATV trails so you can not drive those trails with a ATV...west of M33 there are ATV trails which you can drive......the thing to remember is the ATV permit only gives you the right to drive on designated ATV trails and that is it....It would be up to the officer in question to decide if any laws had been violated.......these are just some of the rules i have learned and i follow in guiding so i hope this helps .....thanks Carl


----------



## flinch (Aug 10, 2003)

Boehr answered this a while back. Here's your answer in a nutshell:


"As far as a sticker on you truck when going off road, in the woods or whatever, the rule of thumb is, if you are on public property and a conventional vehicle, automobile like the faimly car, can not travel there and your truck can, you need an off road vehicle sticker."


Here is the actual thread with more info:

http://www.michigan-sportsman.com/forum/showthread.php?s=&threadid=30462

You can also do a search in this forum for "ORV Sticker", which is how I found this information.


----------



## bulletslinger (Jan 14, 2001)

This is from Montmorency county off road recreational ordinance. The way I read this it is ok to drive the 4 wheeler on the two tracks in Montmorency CO. Here is a link to the complete reading on the ordinance.


http://www.atvoffroad.net/modules.php?name=Downloads&d_op=viewdownload&cid=10

Sec. 5 An ORV may be operated on any forest road or forest trail within Montmorency
County providing that they also meet the state requirement for obtaining the necessary
license required for ORV vehicles.


----------



## boehr (Jan 31, 2000)

flinch said:


> Boehr answered this a while back. Here's your answer in a nutshell:
> 
> 
> "As far as a sticker on you truck when going off road, in the woods or whatever, the rule of thumb is, if you are on public property and a conventional vehicle, automobile like the faimly car, can not travel there and your truck can, you need an off road vehicle sticker."
> ...


Sorry, was gone for the weekend. What flinch posted is still good.


----------



## wyle_e_coyote (Aug 13, 2004)

Thanks everyone, I think I will just pick a sticker up to be safe, not really a huge investment.


----------



## Burksee (Jan 15, 2003)

I asked a DNR officer in Roscommon County about this and got these answers....

You can drive all the "Seasonal Roads" without an ORV sticker on your car/truck/jeep as long as it is licenced for the road.........

Connecting two-tracks and powerlines questionable.........

Anything that has a trail number/marker needs an ORV sticker regardless.......


----------

